# how to get and install new compiz plugins



## gauravsuneja (May 20, 2008)

hello to all if u search youtube u will get to see so many new plug ins like Atlantis's ,cylinder,dodge ,3d windows ,anaglyph 3d plugin,freewins plugins.

my question is where to het the newly released plugins for compiz and how to install them correctly i am noobie to linux so kindly write the scripts plz


----------



## FilledVoid (May 20, 2008)

> my question is where to het the newly released plugins for compiz and how to install them correctly i am noobie to linux so kindly write the scripts plz



*forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?p=56851


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

it is git repo for extra plugins,right?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 20, 2008)

praka123 said:


> it is git repo for extra plugins,right?



Yes it is.


----------

